# Record Power CL1 36 lathe



## mafe

Latest turnings!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Mads
Are Record lathes sold here in the US? I guess I will have to check it out.
I do have the Delta 46-460 and it is an awesome lathe and turns to 12 1/2" , but I would like something to use for outboard turning also.
Arlin


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Hi Mads, that looks like a fine lathe- the rails look to be abut 2". I'll bet you can do some great things on there!
I never took a lesson either. I just watched other people and tried what I saw. The guy that hooked me on turning is Lyle Jamieson from Traverse City, Mi. He has a new pair of DVDs out on bowl turning that start with cutting the log the right way to get the best looking bowl. If you want, I can loan these to you. That is all the formal training I had and it is pretty good information on the tools, the four main cuts with a gouge and the correct way to turn bowls to have the fibers supporting the ones being cut. Just let me know and it will be in the mail to you, my friend…...........Jim


----------



## jjw5858

You my friend are a dam good turner…. if any of your handles run over in abundance for space…lol…....please let me know….great work and highly admired! Thanks for the post!


----------



## Cher

Hi Mads, glad to see you're happy with your new addition and I see you have already got started, good for you.
You can look at youtube for wood turning, some of those videos are good. I got a DVD with my Tormek and I must say the instructions on turning are excellent.

Thanks for sharing Mads, enjoy!!


----------



## michelletwo

glad you are happy with your lathe..I have a very old record mini-lathe and it is built like a tank. So record makes good stuff. the only issue I see is the bedrails..the tubes are really not stiff enough for heavy turning..but it sounds like you aren't going to strain it, so I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## carlosponti

mafe thanks this will be my goto review when i am asked. the forum i am in people ask about them a lot and i havent had much to say.


----------



## mafe

Joe was it you that askede me to do the review, I could not remember?


----------



## carlosponti

yes that was me.


----------



## mafe

Ahhh so I'm happy.
(Sorry for my bad memory).
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

